# Interesting CV Joint Pics...



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Stolen from another forum...kind of cool though.

***I thought it would be fun to show you all what a bad CV joint looks like.

BTW, this is on my "other" car, an 88 Accord I bought used a few weeks ago. It has 273,000 miles on it, but still runs as strong as an old Honda can 

Here we go.

First up, the old axle, off the car.








As you can see, this thing is nasty. :yuk:

Without the boot...








NASTY

Now, according to just about every manual you will read for most cars, they will say that the outboard CV joints CANNOT be disassembled. What they really mean to say is that the joints cannot be disassembled while still on the axle. So what do you do? Take it off the axle!








Its also cleaned up a little here.

Now, this CV joint is called a Rzeppa (pronounced sheppa) joint, which is what most cars will use as an outboard CV joint.

So up next on the disassembly is to get the balls and cage out.








This is the outer race of the CV joint.

This is what all is in the outer race









Now, you may ask what causes the CV joints to clunk or tick when they wear out. This is your answer.








That polished spot on the left side is actually a groove worn into the outer race.









This is a groove caused by the same thing on the inner race.

The clunk happens because when these grooves appear, it causes alot of freeplay in the joint. Ideally, they are supposed to have pretty tight clearances and not really have any freeplay. This particular joint could be pulled in and out about 2mm, which when on the car was causing a clunk.

It also wore in a groove in the cage itself, causing more freeplay.

















In any case, this axle is toast.

So, there you have it, a bad CV joint.  Now you know why it makes that sound, and why you shouldn't drive the car around with a torn CV boot.

Enjoy!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, I've learned my one new thing for the day. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

interesting...but does it belong in OT?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

It doesn't really belong anywhere...I couldn't see just posting it in the 4th gen forum when it applies to just about every car on the road.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Very cool.....as soon as I saw the ripped boots on my car, I replaced the axles. Didn't bother to think of how they are disassembled, never saw an axle that was not covered in grease.....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Does the General forum sound good? I'm sure it will get more exposure for the "technical" peeps.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

MrEous said:


> It doesn't really belong anywhere...I couldn't see just posting it in the 4th gen forum when it applies to just about every car on the road.


not my car! my car rests on the back of tiny little lamas that have electrical collers on that when i push a button or "gas" pedel if u will they go baaa!(or what ever it is that lamas say) and i have the power of 12 wombats right there! CV joint my eye!........thanks for the info tho


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Coco said:


> Does the General forum sound good? I'm sure it will get more exposure for the "technical" peeps.


D'oh...yep. That sounds better.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

once i disassembled and repacked one of those suckers on my van, and i gotta say what a pain in the ass! not only is it messy, its irritating and really really hard, that cage holds the balls in with spring tension...just thinkg of setting 6 balls in a cage with spring tension on it...gah!


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

wow...all that grease..looks like mine.


----------

